# ruby-bdb won't build with ruby-1.9.2.0



## neildarlow (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am attempting to upgrade my ruby-1.8.7 to ruby-1.9.2.0 along with associated packages.

I'm finding that ruby-bdb fails to build because of *require 'features'* in work/bdb-0.6.5/src/extconf.rb.

Not being at all familiar with ruby build mechanisms, I am seeking advice on how to resolve this problem.

There don't appear to be any relevant bug reports in the bugtracker.

TIA,
Neil Darlow


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2010)

Contact the port maintainer. Perhaps he can fix it or knows how to send it upstream.


----------



## neildarlow (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks. It looks like this port isn't compatible with ruby-1.9. Upstream has not touched it since 2008.


----------

